# nerd



## captaincandy

Can anybody come up with a good German expression for "nerd", in the sense of a really studious person? It´s not too negative, just making fun of the person and his interest in technology and science.


----------



## Hutschi

In context with Computer, I know the word: "Computer-Narr". 

If you use "Narr" without extra word, it means a fool, idiot, dummy or a kind of clown. 

The German wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerd translates English "nerd" to [QUOTE]_Fachidiot__, __Langweiler__, __Sonderling__, __Streber__, __Schwachkopf__, __Außenseiter_[/quote]

At the present time in context of computers, we say "Computerfreak" rather than "Computer-Narr". A "Computerfreak" knows all about computers and is very interested in computers and focuses on computers.

"The Süddeutsche Zeitung" says: "Computer-Heini" (according to the Wikipedia article)
But I think, "Computer-Heini" has very negative connotations.

A more general word is "Fachidiot" - but also with negative connotations. It means, someone who knows all about the own area, is very studious there, but the person knows nothing about anything else.


----------



## captaincandy

Vielen Dank für den Tipp - ich glaube, ich bleibe bei Computer-Freak - deine Hilfe war wunderbar!


----------



## Hutschi

You are welcome, and especially welcome to the forum.

By the way, if you want to joke, the word "zerstreuter Professor" may be appropriate for general science and technology. 

This is a very common word in German to describe a person (mostly a real professor) who focuses to the own area very strongly and forgets all other things. But it might be insulting, so take care. It has both acknowledgement, and disrespect, depending on tone and relations.

I think, "Computer-Freak" is the best for your purpose. (Please note the capitalisation.)


----------



## Henryk

captaincandy said:


> Can anybody come up with a good German expression for "nerd", in the sense of a really studious person? It´s not too negative, just making fun of the person and his interest in technology and science.


How about "Streber"?


----------



## Kajjo

captaincandy said:


> Can anybody come up with a good German expression for "nerd", in the sense of a really studious person? It´s not too negative, just making fun of the person and his interest in technology and science.


I think "making fun of" is almost always negative. I regard the term _nerd_ as pretty negative when on the receiving side and pretty funny when on the other side. 

The term you are looking for is _Streber_, but that has of course a negative connotation, probably equivalent to _nerd.

_Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

"Streber" is indeed very negative. It is a "Schimpfwort", a "word of disgrace".


----------



## Henryk

Hutschi said:


> "Streber" is indeed very negative. It is a "Schimpfwort", a "word of disgrace".


So bad? I don't think so. I've never considered that word to be that negative. It is slightly disapproving because it results from jealousy, but the word itself isn't a "word of disgrace" as you say in my opinion. Personally, I wouldn't feel offended being called "Streber" anywhere.

In my experience, it hasn't been used to insult someone but just jocosely to call someone who got a good mark in a class work or something. And if it is intended to insult someone, the strength of the statement would decrease with every time it is used anyway.

After all, it becomes something like a nickname for someone who's become too good in school according to the others in his class.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> So bad? I don't think so. I've never considered that word to be that negative. It is slightly disapproving because it results from jealousy, but the word itself isn't a "word of disgrace" as you say in my opinion. Personally, I wouldn't feel offended being called "Streber" anywhere.
> ...
> After all, it becomes something like a nickname for someone who's become too good in school according to the others in his class.


I agree with this . Streber might have a negative connotation, but is by no means _highly despective_. After all we are talking about a person who studies hard. I do not think it would be a good translation for _nerd._ I think we would rather use _Narr_ or the English "freak".


----------



## Henryk

Cambridge describes it as follows:

*nerd *
_noun [C] INFORMAL DISAPPROVING_
*a person, especially a man, who is unattractive and awkward or socially embarrassing:*
_He was a real nerd in high school - I can't believe he's so handsome now._

In my opinion, "Narr" is outdated with that meaning. I haven't heard it very often in everyday speech except at "Faschingtide". 

I've often encountered the word "Nerd" in German. However, I think only a minority would understand it. In everyday speech, one would simply say "Freak" in order to cover its whole meaning.

Coming back to captaincandy's question, I'd still say "Streber". He means a specific type of nerd, one who's studious. So "Streber" fits best.


----------



## heidita

Henryk said:


> Cambridge describes it as follows:
> 
> *nerd *
> _noun [C] INFORMAL DISAPPROVING_
> *a person, especially a man, who is unattractive and awkward or socially embarrassing:*
> _He was a real nerd in high school - I can't believe he's so handsome now...._
> 
> So "Streber" fits best.


Especially in this context Streber wouldn't fit at all. Look at the implication of "he was weird looking and behaved like an idiot" and now he is handsome.
I would use Streber exclusively in connection with school achievements.


----------



## Henryk

heidita said:


> Especially in this context Streber wouldn't fit at all. Look at the implication of "he was weird looking and behaved like an idiot" and now he is handsome.
> I would use Streber exclusively in connection with school achievements.


I wasn't referring to the example sentence provided by Cambridge but to captaincandy's description in his/her first post.  I agree with you that "Streber" doesn't fit in the example sentence at all.



> Can anybody come up with a good German expression for "nerd", in the sense of a really studious person? It´s not too negative, just making fun of the person and his interest in technology and science.


Streber (a very studious, intrinsically motivated student), Technikfreak ("technology freak"), Wissenschaftfreak ("science freak")


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said: 





> "I regard the term _nerd_ as pretty negative when on the receiving side and pretty funny when on the other side."


I have the same feeling with "Streber". One problem of it is that there are two sides: the name giving and the name receiving side. Some of the prejudgments connected with the word are: As "Streber" you will be excluded by the others of the school class (otherwise they would not call you so.) You will have only very few friends if any. A "Streber" does not learn to aquire knowledge but to get good estimates ("Zensuren"). 

I do not think, it fits in your context.


----------



## Kajjo

As so often, we need more context. The poster has to explain what exactly he wants to express. Then we can find a proper German word. 

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> A "Streber" does not learn to aquire knowledge but to get good estimates ("Zensuren").


I disagree. It is the intrinsic motivation and the willingness to learn something that "turns the others off" and excludes them from the rest of the class. The others see: "Hey, they don't share our hobbies, they like school, so we cannot have fun with them and can therefore harass them".

If there are more of that kind, they (the Streber) usually group with the other "odd" students due to the missing chance of going around with the others. 

At least nowadays, calling someone "Streber" is nothing insulting in my opinion. It is normally said to make clear that one doesn't want to have anything to do with someone because of, for instance, his good marks or excessive participation in class.


----------



## Hutschi

http://www.oed.com/bbcwordhunt/nerd.html


> An insignificant, foolish, or socially inept person; a person who is boringly conventional or studious. Now also: _spec._ a person who pursues an unfashionable or highly technical interest with obsessive or exclusive dedication.


 
Captaincandy obviously connects the two meanings "a person who is boringly conventional or studious. Now also: _spec._ a person who pursues an unfashionable or highly technical interest with obsessive or exclusive dedication. " and excludes "An insignificant, foolish, or socially inept person" as well as "boring".

This is clear from the context, he or she gave.

Answer (3) supports that "Computer-Freak" is appropriate for the purpose.

All other would need more context as Kajjo already mentioned. (Type of document, type of relation, age, and others.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Answer (3) supports that "Computer-Freak" is appropriate for the purpose.


"Computer-Freak" would have been the perfect answer if CaptainCandy had mentioned "highly interested in computers". However, "highly interested in science..." sounds less likely to directly relate to what we call computer freaks.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Hutschi said:


> I have the same feeling with "Streber". One problem of it is that there are two sides: the name giving and the name receiving side. Some of the prejudgments connected with the word are: As "Streber" you will be excluded by the others of the school class (otherwise they would not call you so.) You will have only very few friends if any. A "Streber" does not learn to aquire knowledge but to get good estimates ("Zensuren").


Like Henryk, I disagree.

"Streber" is a label chosen given to you by the others, and it says more about them than about you. You are an incredibly smart kind, hence an outsider, and they want you to feel it. They will call you Streber even if your excellent performance at school is totally effortless (which might irritate them quite a bit).


----------



## Sepia

Concerning "Streber" - of course it is negative. Would you use that word for yourself? That gives the answer, doesn't it. 

The reason for it being negative is probably that it descibes a certain type of effort - but says nothing at all about the results that are being achieved ... 

The word "nerd" has also been adopted in other Germanic languages - sometimes even with different spelling - I would accept that in German + a few other languages if it is used to describe the funny looking young guy wearing glasses, with zero success in his love life and gigabyte+ amounts of self-developed software.

For other types of nerds I think one should use a different word, depending on the type of person being described.


----------



## Hutschi

Allgemeiner als "Computerfreak" sind:

more general words are
science: "Wissenschaftsfreak" (Das Wort ist wenig verbreitet. The word is seldom used.)
technique: "Technikfreak" (relativ häufig - quite often in use)


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> "Streber" is a label chosen given to you by the others, and it says more about them than about you. You are an incredibly smart kind, hence an outsider, and they want you to feel it. They will call you Streber even if your excellent performance at school is totally effortless (which might irritate them quite a bit).


I agree with this excellent explanation.

Kajjo


----------



## YorkieBar

You can use the word " Stubenhocker "--It's slang and describes a person who never leaves his room or never goes out with his friends.


----------



## Kajjo

YorkieBar said:


> You can use the word " Stubenhocker "--It's slang and describes a person who never leaves his room or never goes out with his friends.


This description of "Stubenhocker" is correct, but has nothing to do with the topic of this thread.

Please focus on the thread's topic. Give only valuable and relevant answers.

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Jana337 said:


> Like Henryk, I disagree.
> 
> "Streber" is a label chosen given to you by the others, and it says more about them than about you. You are an incredibly smart kind, hence an outsider, and they want you to feel it. They will call you Streber even if your excellent performance at school is totally effortless (which might irritate them quite a bit).


Yes, they may. If they don’t like him or his behaviour, some others in class _may_ call or consider an Überflieger a Streber even if he is at odds with half of the teaching staff, but this still doesn’t imply that an Überflieger is a Streber. He (or she) may not even be one according to the definition of those who apply the label. 

The way I see it, a Streber is someone who is rather studious and who for the sake of pleasing his teachers or getting good marks from them says and writes what he believes they want to hear. Either because emulating the opinions of those with perceived authority simply is his nature, or because he coolly calculates such will be for his benefit. Success of those efforts is not required. I'd rather not expect originality. I guess one could say it has something to do with sucking up through regurgitating knowledge. 
People may also sort of expect a Streber to wait for a chance to carry the teacher’s bag, but that is straight schleimen, in my opinion not really streben. 
I’d say physical unattractiveness is not required, but the cliché makes me think of a certain air of neatness. Side-parted hair. 
In my opinion “Streber” is pretty bad. If someone is considered a Streber by all his peers, it means he’ll not have any friends among them.

I doubt "Streber" fits here. If there is a good translation for "nerd", then I don’t know it. “Computer-Freak” works, but only for someone fascinated by computers. I’d write “Nerd”, or even better, not write anything of that kind.


captaincandy said:


> Can anybody come up with a good German expression for "nerd", in the sense of a really studious person? It´s not too negative, just making fun of the person and his interest in technology and science.


You know, I wouldn’t rule out this could be a cultural thing. I'm familiar with the practice of more or less playfully putting down others for an interest in things intellectual - or even putting down oneself -, but I don't like it. That's not aimed against you personally. I just don't like the atmosphere. To me it's always smelled of anti-intellectuality, tall poppy syndrome. I’ve come across English native speakers who studied hard, but seemed to wish to excuse themselves for this, self-depreciatingly (not proudly) called themselves nerds or acted ostentatiously and in my eyes ridiculously blokey. At first I was dumbstruck. I don’t know why anyone would wish to excuse themselves for intellectual endeavours or interests, also don't recall this from their German counterparts.


----------



## cattivabambina

If you're really looking for a name for a person who's interested in computers you would just say "nerd", like Henryk has already mentioned. So if you're talking about people like my brother, who's spending all day in his dark room in front of his PC, just call him nerd! People in my age would understand you for sure =)


----------



## Hutschi

"Nerd" is very very rare in the German language yet.


----------



## Henryk

Hutschi said:


> "Nerd" is very very rare in the German language yet.


I agree. At least in my circle of friends it is only used by those who know some English. You cannot expect everyone at your age to know that word.


----------



## Kajjo

I agree, _nerd_ is not common in German, yet, and I hope it will never be.

Kajjo


----------



## captaincandy

Thank you all for your very fascinating thoughts. 
I also want to go on record as believing that Streber is a horrible term, used to stifle intellectual curiosity and involvement. "Streben nach etwas" should be something positive, but, in fact, German highschool students make fun of their fellow classmates when they are too active in class, when they come prepared to class, when they do their homework religiously. It´s a very sad environment where the word Streber labels any gifted, interested student as something negative. 
Getting back to the word "nerd", I think that for my purposes, "Freak" works very well. It is said in my context by the person himself, with a good portion of Selbstironie. 
Thank you all for a very stimulating discussion!


----------



## I.C.

I.C. said:


> Computer-Freak


I correct myself: Computerfreak.


captaincandy said:


> Getting back to the word "nerd", I think that for my purposes, "Freak" works very well. It is said in my context by the person himself, with a good portion of Selbstironie.


Sounds like a good decision. I’d say depending on context, calling someone a Freak could even be meant appreciatively. But it doesn’t have to, “Voll der Freak!” will not be. There are Freaks of all kinds, Technikfreaks, Müslifreaks (now that one is depreciatingly) and so on.

Related to Freak: There also is the Sonderling, but this doesn’t really fit here. Wrong register, too. One might rather use it to describe Thomas Bernhard’s verstiegene protagonists.


----------



## captaincandy

Right. Sonderling's the wrong register for my needs. And if someone described himself as a Müslifreak, I'd smile! Depends on whose mouth that comes out of ... or goes into. (In talking of healthy food, I once heard the expression "makrochaotisch" - instead of "makrobiologisch". Hübsch!)


----------



## Freston

If I may venture only a little outside the scope of the thread, Streber is a word used in Dutch too. It signifies not someone with an intellectual gift, but someone wanting to be better than others. Be it in sports, learning, business, arts, even drinking or what have you. It's someone continually outdoing everyone else, even if there is no call for competition. Rather unpleasant people, really. And for that, no good translation for Nerd. Although Dutch is of course not German, and the meaning of words may vary.

Nerd is in my view originally a negative term, but as the whizkid of the modern sciences got more feeling of being a group with very specialist skills, they adopted the name with an ironic expression of new found self esteem. Calling someone a nerd is nowadays no longer negative, although it may remain sensitive, but could equally be an expression of recognition.

He's the nerd of our group may be heard as easily as he's the technician or he's our encyclopedia. It's a recognition of knowledge and skills, although the stereotype of mom's basement and lonely Friday nights isn't really forgotten. Only now it seems 'just' a prejudice associated with the professional group. Not unlike health-care workers drinking to much. And, as with all prejudice, it may or may not be true: that is why groups with self esteem often adopt the stereotype associated with them with a sense of irony.

I think you want to express this in German, but I don't know if you can. Freak might come close, closer than the other suggestions. But the connotations are different, as 'Nerd' signifies someone belonging to a subculture that is gaining acceptance, self esteem and recognition in the world, whereas 'Computerfreak' only addresses the individual.

So depending of what you intend, there is a good reason in my opinion to stick with nerd. Even though it has it's disadvantages as the previous posters point out.


----------



## I.C.

Freston said:


> Although Dutch is of course not German, and the meaning of words may vary.


Maybe a little bit. I’d be sceptical whether someone who tries to outdo others in everything including drinking would be called a Streber. As such I’d agree with what you wrote about the usage of “nerd”, but in German culture the label to my knowledge isn't applied that commonly. I could speculate that if you’re not marginalised in your environment, there’s no need to turn around a non-existing negative labelling. 
I just checked something, the title of the movie Revenge of the Nerds (a film I’ve never seen) has been translated into German as Die Rache der Eierköpfe. But I rather doubt that every German knows the meaning of “Eierkopf”. (To the contrary I tend to think it highlights the problem with translation.) When I myself first came across “Eierkopf”, I didn’t understand it. But at the time I was in primary school, so... Only later on, when I came to know the meaning of egghead in English, I understood what I had read back then. 


captaincandy said:


> I once heard the expression "makrochaotisch" - instead of "makrobiologisch". Hübsch!)


Hübsch, I agree. (Though I’m wondering if you meant “makrobiotisch”.)


----------



## Aurin

captaincandy said:


> Can anybody come up with a good German expression for "nerd", in the sense of a really studious person? It´s not too negative, just making fun of the person and his interest in technology and science.


 
ein strebsamer Mensch

Klingt nicht so negativ wie Streber.
"Wer immer strebend sich bemüht, den können wir erlösen." (Goethe)


----------



## captaincandy

Yes, of course I meant makrobiotisch! Dumm!
Danke!


----------

